# interior painting in clearwater florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

My guys just finished this interior painting project in Clearwater Florida Today.We had 4 guys here for 2 weeks. A ton of prep work!
I don't think a single nail was set or anything caulked in the whole house. Home owners love it.They found us on Angie's list and are going to add to our list of great reviews.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another great job Aaron! I really liked the audio commentary. Too bad you did not get before pics, sounds like it was a mess before!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I know, I could kick myself. I was just way too busy to get back there till we finished.
The HO said she was going to send me some picks from before.If she does I will post them.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> My guys just finished this interior painting project in Clearwater Florida Today.We had 4 guys here for 2 weeks. A ton of prep work!
> I don't think a single nail was set or anything caulked in the whole house. Home owners love it.They found us on Angie's list and are going to add to our list of great reviews.
> ‪Interior Painting Clearwater Florida 727.542.2946‬‏ - YouTube


you billed for 320 hours? 40hrs per man, per week?

40hrs X 4 men = 160hrs X 2 = 320 billed hours

For a repaint?!:blink:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks really good, Did you spray trim and doors or was everything brushed ?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> you billed for 320 hours? 40hrs per man, per week?
> 
> 40hrs X 4 men = 160hrs X 2 = 320 billed hours
> 
> For a repaint?!:blink:


No,I do not provide proposals by the hour This job was not done by the hour.99% of all our projects are by the job except for T & M on additional work.
And yes there are allot of hours on many of our repaints.This is nothing new for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Looks really good, Did you spray trim and doors or was everything brushed ?


Sprayed all trim.Removed a ton of wallpaper & popcorn as well.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Good job Aaron. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> No,I do not provide proposals by the hour This job was not done by the hour.99% of all our projects are by the job except for T & M on additional work.
> And yes there are allot of hours on many of our repaints.This is nothing new for us.:thumbsup:


I wasn't really asking if you billed T and M.

but was asking if thats how many man hours you had in it. Still seems like a crazy amount of time for a 3 bed house. I know there were alot of stuff beyond just painting. I'm probably not taking it all in and I didn't see how bad it was to begin with.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

4 guys.....2 weeks .............3 bedroom house ............sprayed all the trim ?? ................ those types of figures wouldnt be tolerated up north


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> 4 guys.....2 weeks .............3 bedroom house ............sprayed all the trim ?? ................ those types of figures wouldnt be tolerated up north


no wonder why they gotta pay their help so little


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

How can you make blanket statements of what it would take when you have no idea the scope of work?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> How can you make blanket statements of what it would take when you have no idea the scope of work?


I'm just giving you crap.

I said previously that I'm probably overlooking stuff that you mentioned. You said you had wallpaper removal, textured a wall and of course all the trim with nail setting and caulk. 

And there were no before pictures to have a sense of the overall scope. 

Plus the quality looks wonderful which does take more time than a blow and go. 

Looks great btw:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a little fyi.popcorn ceilings removed in every room,then retextured.Wallpaper removed & textured,paneling removed,walls removed,set every nail in all crown & base,etc.....What is it you northern boys call a slow worker????I remember,a "Craftsman"


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> 4 guys.....2 weeks .............3 bedroom house ............sprayed all the trim ?? ................ those types of figures wouldnt be tolerated up north


I am simply not worthy:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> 4 guys.....2 weeks .............3 bedroom house ............sprayed all the trim ?? ................ those types of figures wouldnt be tolerated up north




but they dont mind paying those prices after they move down here???:whistling2: is there any people left up north? we do get thoudands of people per day moving here.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mustangmike3789 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> but they dont mind paying those prices after they move down here???:whistling2: is there any people left up north? we do get thoudands of people per day moving here.


Nope, nobody here anymore, just me and Ole. Works kinda slow for us...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> 4 guys.....2 weeks .............3 bedroom house ............sprayed all the trim ?? ................ those types of figures wouldnt be tolerated up north


Depends on the quality of work. A 10-15K complete interior repaint (w/o cabinets) is not uncommon around here. Now of course as anywhere else there are always going to be guys who will come in waaaay lower. Ironically, none of those guys ever last long. And those prices would be without all the extra work mentioned in the video. Removing popcorn? Retexturing? Settiing nails? That type of work takes time.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> but they dont mind paying those prices after they move down here???:whistling2: is there any people left up north? we do get thoudands of people per day moving here.


 


ill be movin down to florida in about 40 yrs .................


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> ill be movin down to florida in about 40 yrs .................


That's funny. We could use the extra business down here to boost our economy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Depends on the quality of work. A 10-15K complete interior repaint (w/o cabinets) is not uncommon around here.


WTf you doing all those exteriors for then and battling the NW weather?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> WTf you doing all those exteriors for then and battling the NW weather?


LOL Good point. Still working on it TJ.  Last winter was my first year in business, and nobody really knew I even existed. My website ranked so low on Google you needed a search and rescue team to find me. The phone just wasnt ringing.  I spent all my time off while things were slow changing that. Today, I rank pretty well and the phone rings. Much of my recent success comes from PT and the members here. Aaron is one of several PT members whom I have a great deal of respect for what they have achieved including your knowlege too TJ. Same goes for the PDCA members in my area who are succesful. Do I copy what these guys do? Dang skippy I do. I am at this until midnite 7 days a week educating myself and planning my next move. The rain here is very depressing at times for a painter. I lived in Florida a couple years in the late 80s, but never ran a business there so I have no clue how tough it is down there. But despite all the retirees moving there Im going to guess its still a very tight market. My Dad lives down in Vero Beach, has connections and every winter as I watch the never ending rain relocating runs through my mind, but my son is here and I could never leave him. Anyway, I was just a bit surprised guys could know how many hours a gig should have from a 3 minute video. Wasnt trying to take any sides or throw gas in a fire or show off my vast knowlege as a contractor which is quite limited still.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's a real hoot on here sometimes.Egos are unbelievable!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

At first I was blown away with the hours, but then I watched the video. Ton of work done there, paneling, wallpaper, texture removal. Nice work Aaron.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks good Aaron. The hours seem plenty realistic to me based on what was involved. I will say though, up here it is difficult to get what you need($ wise) when the scope of work becomes that involved. I'm looking at somewhere around $20,000 minimum in labor alone for a project like that. It seems like there is always someone willing to promise the world and ***** themselves out. We just finished a 3 bedroom apartment on the 21st floor. Not as involved as your project, but I still had 30 man/days invested in a 3 bedroom apartment. This stuff takes time and those who do not realize that will only end up being casualties.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I price according to what needs done and what we need to be able to accomplish that.I loose allot more than i get.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Anyway, I was just a bit surprised guys could know how many hours a gig should have from a 3 minute video. Wasnt trying to take any sides or throw gas in a fire or show off my vast knowlege as a contractor which is quite limited still.


 
i make a living off of knowing how long stuff takes ..........


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> i make a living off of knowing how long stuff takes ..........


As do we all  Maybe post a video that wasnt shot in your basement? :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Woodland said:


> As do we all  Maybe post a video that wasnt shot in your basement? :whistling2:


 
check out this one.........not sure if you saw it yet or not............not many work vids from me anyways, remember im a 1 man show so if i dont sling paint i dont get paid 



http://youtu.be/GTCN7skn3bI


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> It's a real hoot on here sometimes.Egos are unbelievable!


 

its hard to soar with eagles when your surrounded by pigeons.....:blink:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> check out this one.........not sure if you saw it yet or not............not many work vids from me anyways, remember im a 1 man show so if i dont sling paint i dont get paid
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/GTCN7skn3bI


 I never got to see that one, but I like it. Looks like you can handle a brush rather well. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> check out this one.........not sure if you saw it yet or not............not many work vids from me anyways, remember im a 1 man show so if i dont sling paint i dont get paid
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/GTCN7skn3bI



Whats up with the girly socks?

Pat


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Looks good Aaron. The hours seem plenty realistic to me based on what was involved. I will say though, up here it is difficult to get what you need($ wise) when the scope of work becomes that involved. I'm looking at somewhere around $20,000 minimum in labor alone for a project like that. It seems like there is always someone willing to promise the world and ***** themselves out. We just finished a 3 bedroom apartment on the 21st floor. Not as involved as your project, but I still had 30 man/days invested in a 3 bedroom apartment. This stuff takes time and those who do not realize that will only end up being casualties.



What??????????


----------

